# Swift Royale 630 rear u lounge 6 berth



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi can anyone tell me if the above m/home has a built in battery charger and if it does will it charge engine battery as well as the leisure batt the vehicle is a P reg.


Dave


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi

Yes it does have a built in battery charger, normally located in the wardrobe, it will charge the leisure battery when you select the leisure battery on the control panel, or it will charge the engine battery if you select the engine battery, you will of course need to be on mains hook up :wink: 

Nick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

our royale 635 only charged the leisure battery, 1998 on an R.This was also in the wardrobe. We only had a gas fire as well, no blown heating, which we were told could be added on.

cabby


----------

